# opinion on body kit



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i bought this body kit on ebay thinking it was the extreme kit because thats what was the title of ebay auction and everytime i mentioned saying Extreme Kit he never corrected me but when i brought the kit into my body shop this week i noticed that kit consisted of the extreme front, m3 sides, and drift rear. now i dont know if i should be mad at the guy and sue him or would this still look good.



Ebay Auction Site


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Sounds like a nice setup to me.

Seth


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

thanks i had just never seen that combo of body kits on a B14 before.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

hmmmmm...doesnt sound like a horrible set-up. BUt if it bothers U then get at the seller. But keep in mind it would be a HUGE PITA to get the parts shipped back and then get new ones...


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

yeah and a long process and im tired of having the kit sitting in my garage, oh well i dropped my car at the shop today anyways


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey... I was thinking of getting that setup... I love it


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

will it still look good cause i have pretty aggressive rims?


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

for all you photochoppers can you get me atleast a glimpse of what it would look like on a black b14 with the S-10's


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

You seem pretty worried about this... thought about selling it to someone else?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

talk to dry boy.. he the photoshop guru.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i wont sell it, i just said the hell with it and just took it in to be put on


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i went an saw my car and they had the front and rear put on and it looks so tight. they still have to put the sides on and prime and paint everything and they are putting on my chrome grille too.pics soon to come!


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

I dont know if it will help now that you saw all of it on your car already. But if you click on the link to "MY Ride" I have the extreme fornt, extrme sides and Drift rear. Pics are a little dark.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

your car looks cool especially with my rims and clear corners and halos and underlights on


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

hehehe, so It they look the smae except the mods you have that I dont got yet? I like the extreme alot, but smsa club smashed me front while i was geting a flat fixed on my winter stockies. So they sned me a nice size cheak. Im gonna try the "Omega" font. and see how that looks with the extreme sides and drift rear. My rims, I dont have pics of them up yet. I see you have 18's. Did you have to foll you fend? and what about rubbing. Cuz I have mine lowered 2" and I was told 17 and up would rub the inside.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

damn... that drift rear sits really low... do u think that it will be lower than the skirts?


----------



## Phyroinstinct (Jan 4, 2003)

My drift rear is 1/4 inch lower then my extreme front. Witch is why Im geting the omega front this time around. To see if its the same. Cuz I was told that it is pretty low.

With 2" lowering(front and back) on stockies rims, I measured the rear. It was 4 1/16 th of the ground when on level concret.


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

my 18's dont rub at all,im going to update my shocks and struts though so it rides better


----------



## attic4sneekaz (Mar 18, 2003)

i think your set up sounds great! mixing and matching body kits makes your car stand out and one of a kind. be happy that the guy sent you different parts.


----------

